# Is old tuberculosis an issue in Singapore for work / job?



## amurtaza

Hi Everyone,

Can someone tell me if one has old history of Tuberculosis can s/he still get medical clearance and work permit/visa in Singapore? A friend of mine had TB 20 years ago and due to that scar is there on lungs. Will that be an issue in Singapore?


----------



## BBCWatcher

Active TB is disqualifying. If the Ministry of Manpower requires a chest x-ray then presumably the x-ray will show evidence of prior TB, whereupon there's some further investigation to determine whether he has active TB. If not, he should be medically cleared.

He just won't know until he knows, really. TB can come back, so even if only for his own health this'll be important to figure out accurately.

Caution: He must not lie. He should answer all questions truthfully, including medical questions. If there's a future medical exam that shows TB, and he lied about it, he could be in very serious criminal trouble. Not recommended at all.


----------



## simonsays

BBCWatcher said:


> Active TB is disqualifying. If the Ministry of Manpower requires a chest x-ray then presumably the x-ray will show evidence of prior TB, whereupon there's some further investigation to determine whether he has active TB. If not, he should be medically cleared.
> 
> He just won't know until he knows, really. TB can come back, so even if only for his own health this'll be important to figure out accurately.
> 
> Caution: He must not lie. He should answer all questions truthfully, including medical questions. If there's a future medical exam that shows TB, and he lied about it, he could be in very serious criminal trouble. Not recommended at all.


Even if there are scars, candidates from some countries still get rejected by MOM.

Btw, he may not have to lie, as he has to go for another test here, based on which country he comes from. Pakistan should be on the list of compulsory local screening as well.


----------

